# Cross-side to compression choke



## Andrew Green (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, it snowed pretty bad here yesterday, and class was really rather small, so we took some pictures of some randomly pulled techniques.  Here's the first:



I have kyle in a cross side position, and grab my right knee with my right hand.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 16, 2005)

Seeing that his right knee is within reach I sit up and grab his leg, hooking it with my left arm.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 16, 2005)

Grabbing my knees I push my back into him and squeeze my knees together compressing his chest so that he can't breath.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 16, 2005)

A personal favorite. I'm a man-handler! If the left hand slips, though, you run the risk of him working towards your back...I only do it with those I outweigh enough to get away with it.


----------



## Rebiu (May 13, 2007)

Bad technique.

Only works on people with a stiff back of extremely low tolorance for discomfort.

1.  You grab the hamstring just below the knee not the knee in this control.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 13, 2007)

Rebiu said:


> Bad technique.
> 
> Only works on people with a stiff back of extremely low tolorance for discomfort.
> 
> 1.  You grab the hamstring just below the knee not the knee in this control.




You assume that a technique has to result in a tap to be effective, this sucks, even if you don't tap.  Forces the guy to fight out, which is good as he is uncomfortable and burning more energy to do so, often leading to other opportunities as well.


----------



## Rebiu (May 14, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> You assume that a technique has to result in a tap to be effective, this sucks, even if you don't tap.  Forces the guy to fight out, which is good as he is uncomfortable and burning more energy to do so, often leading to other opportunities as well.



I suppose that is true.  It is difficult to transition out of this one without getting triangled.


----------

